# Dogs Used as Shark Bait!



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

So I came across a Facebook group with this title and it has got to be the most disturbing thing I've ever heard/read about! I didn't know what sub-forum to put this under, but here's an article from National Geographic about the whole situation. This is the first time I've heard about this but apparently it's been going on for awhile. It just breaks my heart that people can really be that cruel to any animal.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1019_051019_dogs_sharks.html

Here is another link:
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/sharkbait.asp


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Someone should take those people and put a huge hook through their face and drag them behind a boat. And people wonder why I prefer my dogs to other people....hmmm?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

BooLette said:


> Someone should take those people and put a huge hook through their face and drag them behind a boat. And people wonder why I prefer my dogs to other people....hmmm?


i agree entirely


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

That's one of the most disturbing things I have ever heard.... I would really like to treat them the same way they treat the dogs and cats! No living thing (other than those who have done this) deserves to be thrown in the ocean, completely helpless to their fate, and eaten alive...this makes me sick to my stomach...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Words fail me at a time like this....*shakes head*...WHY is this continuning to happen?!?!!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

I know, I really don't understand how people can be so horrible. It's just unimaginable to think that that actually happens :S


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm part of that facebook group, I remember hearing about this last year. I really hope they have that island under control. A man got caught hooking a puppy and got _fined_? That's ridiculous, you should be able to jab a few huge hooks through a living animal for just a simple fine.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's ridiculous how some of these "punishments" are very slack. If someone feels so inclined to put an animal thru the pain they're going thru, it's only fair that there be a harsher punishment rather then just a slap on the wrist and a measly fine. That really is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so upset  What kind of a person could do such a thing!!!!! These people are morally bankrupt


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah no kidding. These guys should go back to fishing with live worms and baby fish as bait.


----------



## Mydogsnorts (Mar 16, 2010)

That is so sad.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

RBark said:


> Yeah no kidding. These guys should go back to fishing with live worms and baby fish as bait.


<<Snicker>>


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

are you kidding me!? hooking live dogs and using them as bait should have JAIL TIME AND FELONY writen all over it! that makes me sick. goes to show how heartless some people are. You wouldn't hook a living person so why would you hook a live dog or cat? maybe they should stick to chum fish!

GUH!



*sigh*


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

That's horrific! I can't believe that! I am just in shock.


----------

